# My freaky self



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

If you read the "goal call" thread, you probably read where I was blathering on about how I gain weight when I exercize. Well, it's still going on. I started this new workout on September 10. I weighed 154 pounds then. Now, 2 weeks later, I weigh 162. HOWEVER, I have lost almost 2 inches off of my waist and can feel the rest of my bod getting less lumpy.

Yes, I know I'm probably gaining muscle, but it still drives me crazy to see that number on the scale go up. Perhaps I should get a device to measure body fat instead of weight. Or, I could do what my hubby suggests...throw away the scale and critique my naked body when I look in a full-length mirror (doesn't that just send shivers down your spine!?!?).


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I hear what you are saying! I do weigh myself, but I also go by how my clothes fit and how I feel (i.e. more toned, stronger, etc.).

Kitty


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

your husband is just tryin to get ya nekkid...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

rose2005 said:


> Mamabooh...what kind of workout are you doing?
> 
> Rose


Well, it's gonna sound really silly, but here goes...

Before I get out of bed I remove my pillow so I am completely flat on the bed. I breathe in deeply, point my toes, bring toes up as close to my behind as possible (keeping them on the bed the whole time) and then back down all while breathing out. I do this slowly and deliberately 20 times every day. This exercize was recommended to my hubby by our massotherapist. He said that it strengthens your core muscles like nothing else can. Hubby and I have noticed great improvements with this one exercize.

Then, I go out to the living room and pop in my Body Flex tape. In case you've never seen the infomercial, it is really just deep, forceful inhaling-then forceful exhaling with a held pose following the exhaliation. That workout is 15 minutes, I believe.

Then, I pop in Denise Austin's "Hit the Spot Arms, Chest and Bust" tape. It has 3 workouts on it, so I do a different one each day. I started out with 5-pound weights, but found that I couldn't complete the shoulder/chest portions of it without wimping out. So, I went down to 3-pounders and I'm able to finish all the reps. When it becomes a little easier, I'll go bak up to 5 and then more eventually to 8 pounds. I may not ever get to that point, though, because my chest is getting so pumped-up, I'm about to pop out of my jog bra just after two weeks.

Also, just last week, Hubby and Son and I started walking/jogging around our yard and our neighbor's yard. I believe one time around is close to 1/4 mile and we do around several times.

Are you sorry you asked?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

WindowOrMirror said:


> your husband is just tryin to get ya nekkid...


Hee Hee Hee...he'll readily admit to it, too.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

dont obbsess about the numbers--if your clothes are getting looser you know your losing the important stuff and the more muscle ya make the easier it will be to lose.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, I'm back down 4 pounds, so I'm at 158. My waist is a solid 2 inches smaller now and I'm feeling great. Today is my 39th birthday, so it's about time I act like a grown-up and stick to it!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> Well, I'm back down 4 pounds, so I'm at 158. My waist is a solid 2 inches smaller now and I'm feeling great. Today is my 39th birthday, so it's about time I act like a grown-up and stick to it!


A very happy birthday to you!!!!!

Kitty


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Happy B-Day. My 39th is this Wed


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, and an early "Happy Birthday" to you, WindowOrMirror!


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Belated birthday wishes, Mammabooh! 

I think you should stick with the exercise. They say that if you have more muscle you'll burn more calories. I think if you keep adding muscle for a while it will eventually work in your favor and will help burn off the fat. You may weigh a bit more than you thought you should, but if you look hot, who else but you is going to know what numbers are on your scale? 

If you weighed 130 with a well toned muscular body it's going to look a LOT better and smaller than a 130 pound flabby body.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I was down another 2 pounds this morning. Tomorrow is the start of week 4. I haven't missed a day of exercise yet. YeeHaw...people are starting to notice that I'm toning up. That's a very nice feeling!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Down another 1/2 pound!


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh no, you're motivating me to exercise!


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Go Mammabooh, go!


----------

